# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  كيف يتم التصرف في المال الضائع والمتروك؟

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كيف يتم التصرف في المال الضائع والمتروك ؟
فالاجابه نجدها في هذا القانون ادناه

قانون المال الضائع والمتروك لسنة 1905م

إسم القانون.

1ـ يسمى هذا القانون، " قانون المال الضائع والمتروك لسنة 1905 ".

الإحتفاظ بسجل المال الضائع والمتروك فى نقطة الشرطة.

2ـ تحتفظ كل نقطة شرطة بسجل خاص بما تعثر عليه الشرطة أو أى موظف آخر، أو يسلم الى أيهما، من الأموال الضائعة والمتروكة وتعلق قائمة بهذه الأموال فى مكان ظاهر خارج نقطة الشرطة.

البيع.

3ـ إذا لم يطالب بهذا المال خلال واحد وعشرين يوماً إن كان حيواناً أو خلال سنة فى الأحوال الأخرى جاز بيعه بالمزاد العلنى وإضافة عائد البيع الى حساب الحكومة، أما الأموال القابلة للتلف فيجوز بيعها فى زمن أقل وفقاً لتقدير الضابط المسئول عن نقطة الشرطة. 

مكافأة الشخص الذى يعثر على مال ضائع أو متروك.

4ـ أى شخص يعثر على مال ضائع أو متروك غير الحيوان ويسلمه للشرطة يكون مستحقاً لعشر قيمته أو عشر عائد بيعه على سبيل المكافأة، فإذا طلب المالك لذلك المال برده اليه وجب عليه دفع هذه المكافأة وفقاً لتقييم ذلك المال يقوم به وكيل نيابة أو قاض وذلك بالإضافة الى أية مصروفات أنفقت فيما يختص بذلك المال.

التصرف فى عائد البيع.

5ـ للمالك الحق فى إستلام عائد بيع المال بعد خصم المصروفات التي أنفقتها السلطـات ومكافأة الشخص الذى عثر على المـال إذا طلب المالك ذلك خلال سنتين من تاريخ دخول ذلك المال فى حيازة السلطات وبعد مضى هذه المدة يكون عائد البيع ملكاً للحكومة.

السجلات التى يجب أن تحتفظ بها هيئة سكك حديد السودان.

6ـ تحتفظ هيئة سكك حديد السودان بسجل أو سجلات مماثلة خاصة بكل ما حيازتها من الأموال الضائعة أو المتروكة والتى يعثر عليها فى أى قطار أو محطة أو فناء مسور أو مبنى تابع للهيئة المذكورة.

تصرف هيئة سكك حديد السودان فى المال.

7ـ أى مال ضائع أو متروك وكذلك أى مال فى حيازة هيئة سكك حديد السودان تعذر العثور على صاحبه أو المرسل إليه أو فى حالة أىحـيوان أو مـال قابل للتلف يتخلف صـاحب أو المرسل اليه عن إستلامه خلال سبعة أيام من تسلمه إخطاراً بوصوله فإنه يجوز بيعه وإضافة عائد البيع الى حساب الهيئة بعد مضى المدد الآتية :
( أ) فى حالة البضائع القابلة للتلف، بعد المدة التى تقررها جهة الإختصاص فى الهيئة المذكورة، مراعية فى ذلك حالة تلك البضائع،
(ب) فى حالة الحيوان، بعد عشرة أيام، من إستلام الإخطار سالف الذكر،
(ج ) فى حالة الأموال الأخرى، بعد ستة أشهر، من تاريخ دخولها فى حيازة الهيئة أو من الوقت الذى تصير فيه جاهزة للتسليم الى المرسل اليه بحسب الحال :
على أنه يكون لأصحاب الحيوانات أو الأموال القابلة للتلف التى بيعت الحق فى إستلام عائد البيع بعد خصم المصروفات التى أنفقت، متى تقدموا بطلب بذلك، خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ دخول تلك الحيوانات أو الأموال فى حيازة الهيئة.

إلـتزام المـالك بمصروفات الحفظ.

8ـ يكون المالك الذى يطالب بإسترداد أى مال مما ذكر فى المادة (7)ملزماً بأن يدفع للهيئة تلك المصروفات ـ إن وجدت ـ التى أنفقتها فى سبيل حفظ ذلك المال والعناية به.
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله معلومة شافية وكافية
بوركت
عندي سؤال :
طيب الاموال الضائعة في الحافلات كيف ؟
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله معلومة شافية وكافية
بوركت
عندي سؤال :
طيب الاموال الضائعة في الحافلات كيف ؟



الاخ الكريم خالد اسعدني مرورك ** اذا كان صاحب الحافلة او صاحب اي وسيلة لحمل الركاب وهنالك ناس فضل الظهر وهنالك الشخص الراجل وعثر علي مفقود كل هؤلاء جميعا بعد ان يكون اعلن و اجتهد في العثور علي صاحب المال الضائع ان يسلم ذلك المال للشرطه كما هو واضح ان له جائز كما تقدم من نص القانون** لك مودتي
*

----------

